# Solved: Delay installation windows 10



## barnnyardd (Mar 16, 2003)

Hi everyone,windows 10 is d/l on my other pc now but I do not want to install it for a couple months.Is it possible to delay it from installing? I have my windows update settings set to d/l updates but let me choose what to install.The pc that it d/l on is HP Elite 8000 with core 2 duo @ 3ghz 4 gig ddr3 memory.i bought it from the Egg as refurb with windows 7 pro. Thanks for any help. Bob PS Has Toshiba 1 TB HD


----------



## barnnyardd (Mar 16, 2003)

bump


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Open Windows Update and look in the "View Update History"
Now click the "Installed Updates" and search, or scroll down, to find KB3035583 
Uninstall it. It will, as usual, ask if you are sure...etc.


You must keep an eye out for the update being attempted again, and "Hide" it. This stops it from being downloaded/installed.


Should you ever wish to upgrade, just unhide it and install.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

You can download Windows 10 as an ISO file or flash drive and install it whenever you think you are ready.


----------



## barnnyardd (Mar 16, 2003)

Thanks Dave and texasbullet for your replies.The other night when it was D/L on my HP desktop I was under the impression that you could go ahead and D/L it then pick a later date to install it.I let it finish then when it started to install I cancelled the install,then hid it.So for now that is how I am leaving it.On my 2 laptops I cancelled the reservations for now. I do know how to hide the icon and install it from an iso image. Thanks again Bob


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

I am sure you were downloading it from here:
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10

You can select which OS you have and follow the on screen instructions. Do not choose to upgrade now. Select the second option to download for another computer as an ISO image and save it in your computer. I have done this steps and it won't install in your computer at all. Just make a DVD and store it until you are ready to upgrade.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

As far as i can tell that will not update a PC that has not already had the W10 upgrade installed - you have to use the upgrade now option - in order to get a windows 10 key onto the PC 

the ISO creation is for re-installing windows 10 onto a windows 10 PC 

Quite a few people have commented that it asks for a windows Key and will not accept a W7/8 Key only a 10key 

unless you of course have used the ISO creation to do a clean install on a NON upgrade PC


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

etaf said:


> As far as i can tell that will not update a PC that has not already had the W10 upgrade installed - you have to use the upgrade now option - in order to get a windows 10 key onto the PC
> 
> the ISO creation is for re-installing windows 10 onto a windows 10 PC
> 
> ...


I just did a clean install with my Laptop by using a Genuine Windows 7 OS and then installed Windows 10 ISO disc twice. The first time I tried it it asked me for the product key, which I don't have one and don't know how to get one from microsoft. 
The second time I did it was a little bit different and it installed perfectly without any problems and Windows 10 is now activated without entering any activation keys.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks for that - I have read that process can be hit & miss - but at least you have made it work OK


----------



## Radiorails (Jan 31, 2013)

Regarding the issues some are getting with Product Keys, Microsoft tell me they are working on this problem and should be a day or two to wait for a resolution.
The only problem I have is with Personalization, everything else works fine. I can live without my own choice of colour and background pic for a day or two.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so does that mean that you will be able to upgrade any w7/8/8.1 PC if you know the product key of the original OS 
and do a clean install from the media tool created DVD/USB ?


----------



## Radiorails (Jan 31, 2013)

etaf said:


> so does that mean that you will be able to upgrade any w7/8/8.1 PC if you know the product key of the original OS
> and do a clean install from the media tool created DVD/USB ?


I don't know. My download was achieved without any need for a Product Key initially, the key issue only arose when I was going through the Settings. Thanks to the good advice on TSG I was able to make sensible choices with my settings.

I downloaded directly, yesterday, from Microsoft when the W10 Icon said it was now available to Upgrade. I commenced at 16.00 and it was completed by around 19.00 - but it failed. I think this failure was due to the desktop going to sleep (in line with my settings) during the download. I awakened the pc immediately and made sure it did not happen again. I selected 'retry' after the failure and that was successfully completed by 20.00. It then took another hour to install.
My initial issue was that the original CD that came with the desktop is in German so consequently the upgrade was also in that language. I managed to click the correct tabs but as soon as I was able I changed the language to English.
Apart from the Product Key issue I have had no others. In fact a VOIP programme now works whereas it had stopped doing so on W8.1. Bitdefender a/v and all other programmes and browsers (Opera, Firefox) work fine. 
My desktop has only programmes of my choice, It came without bloatware and unwanted trials and other programmes.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

my misunderstanding 


> Regarding the issues some are getting with Product Keys, Microsoft tell me they are working on this problem and should be a day or two to wait for a resolution.


 I Thought you had used the ISO tool to install


----------



## barnnyardd (Mar 16, 2003)

Thanks everyone for the feedback.I burnt the 32 and 64 bit media creation tool onto separate dvd's.I left the D/L on my HP desktop hidden for now and cancelled the registration on my laptops until more of the bugs are worked out.Maybe in about another month I will install it on the desktop and if that works out ok I will register the laptops again. Bob


----------

